# loading 120 film



## danielsmith4213 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi guys I've recently started shooting medium format film and am wondering if I should load it in complete darkness or is it okay to load it in light? I've already loaded a couple in the dark to be safe but I'm hoping it's not that sensitive.


----------



## compur (Nov 18, 2009)

You don't have to load 120 film in complete darkness but it's best to avoid
direct bright light such as direct sunlight.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 18, 2009)

B/n Bronica and Hassenblad, you load the back, once you insert it into the camera, you crank it up. I don't recall _light/darkness_ ever being an issue.
Welcome to taste of *FILM*. I miss it


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ditto what Compur said. There is enough lead on 120 to avoid fogging. But, worth repeating, avoid direct sunlight during the loading.


----------

